# Reels to use for Cores...



## Lwapo (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

For those that have been following, I am setting up my first "big boy boat" for salmon fishing this spring/summer/fall. 

I had asked about which reels could be used for copper/lead core lines.

I commonly get told things like "The bigger Penns work well." and I've done some checking around but I was hoping that someone could be a little bit more specific about what they use and what to look for.

Thanks!


----------



## thestank (Oct 9, 2005)

Penn 320's-345's the penns are work horses i have some that are 20 yrs old and never had any issues!! Like all reals make sure to back the drags off and yearly maintenance and they will last a long time! I have put them through hell and back


----------



## ekbelt3 (Jul 22, 2008)

I like convectors.

CV45D and CV55L tough to beat the price. Best bang for your buck if you ask me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Penn 320 for up to 6 colors of lead.

Penn 330 up to 10 colors.

If you want more than 10 colors, run copper. :lol:


----------



## todd v (Aug 25, 2009)

or leadcore with a snapweight.:coolgleam


----------



## Tiarafied (Nov 12, 2012)

I would find some 330s before buying anything Okuma. 

They are indestructable. I actually think their drags are better than Tekotas. And if you ever have to replace the clicker it's only a couple bucks and about 10mins to do. 

FWIW I have never had one fail. They have been sidelined only to Tekotas, because of their speed. 33" of line per crank really helps. They are expensive, but the best. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelheadmaniac (Oct 26, 2004)

In my own personal arsenal i have over 20 copper & core rods. (probably 5-7 too many) but i like being in tune with how the waters set-up prior to bringing everything with me on the boat and like to have a shallow or deep plan i guess Okuma CL452's are inexpensive for 5-10 color cores and coppers under 220' I have 12 yrs. use on these and have only repaired 1 so i guess they served me well. For my coppers that get the most work the last 4-5 yrs. (240' & 250') I went to the Catalina 455Da Okuma's. These reels are more expensive than the tekotas even but are extreme quality. For 300' Cu's it's hard to beat the Convector 55L. For 350',400,450's Cu's only a Tekota 700 & 800 fits best for all the abuse and cranking these get. Also using only 150 yards backer is cutting it close unless you like slowing boat down to land fish. 50lb. Is adequate but 65lb. Braid I use also on the beefier coppers also because losing a whole set-up sucks. I would have to say it would be wise to re-tie 30-40lb. Braid backer set-ups 3 times/ summer or go with 50-65lb.


----------



## Super Yooper (Nov 11, 2009)

If your on a tight budget look for some daiwa 47H reels for short cores, 1-3 colors perfect for SWR setups. I've got up to 6 colors on a couple okuma magda I had laying around and they have worked fine. Tuff line and suffix both came out with some micro leadcore that you can load 10 colors onto a 30 series reel. I plan on giving the suffix 832 leadcore a try this year.


----------



## Nick D. (Aug 7, 2011)

I used the Okuma Clarion last year and am very happy with them. The key for me is the 6.2 retrieve. It made full core and 300' copper much more livable. It can hold 300'of copper with room to spare.

If you don't want to run a lot of lead or copper, you can use a Tadpole at the end of your leader and run your spoon off of that. With a 50' leader, you can get the same depth with 5colors of lead and a Tadpole as a full core without the Tadpole. I was getting an extra 15' deeper when I put a Tadpole on my copper with a Magnum Streak.


----------



## Reel_Addiction (Apr 18, 2012)

Nick how are u running a 50' leader behind a tadpole? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nick D. (Aug 7, 2011)

Reel_Addiction said:


> Nick how are u running a 50' leader behind a tadpole?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'm running the Tadpole at the end of a 50' leader from the end of the lead or copper, then a 6-12' leader from the back of the Tadpole to the spoon.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Tiarafied said:


> They have been sidelined only to Tekotas, because of their speed. 33" of line per crank really helps. They are expensive, but the best.


Don't get me wrong, I love my Penns. But, speaking of cranking power... have you ever tried out a Daiwa Saltist? I've got one for my 300' cu, and by far the nicest reel I've used for long lines. 4' per crank and a drag that's smooth as silk. 

This is what I use, the LW50HA. Expensive, yes. Totally worth it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Daiwa-Salti...621?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5899255c8d


----------



## Tiarafied (Nov 12, 2012)

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love my Penns. But, speaking of cranking power... have you ever tried out a Daiwa Saltist? I've got one for my 300' cu, and by far the nicest reel I've used for long lines. 4' per crank and a drag that's smooth as silk.
> 
> This is what I use, the LW50HA. Expensive, yes. Totally worth it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Daiwa-Salti...621?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5899255c8d


Yes, those are sweet reels, same price as TEK7, the only dislike I have is the super high 6.2 ratio. Wrenching in a hard charging fish can be tough. The Shimanos also double as my muskie reels. For cranking in smooth pulling copper and lead it's great, but try grinding in two 12" cowbell bucktails each with 6oz of lead and it's not happening. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## aprils fool (Dec 31, 2011)

Penns in 320 for 1-3 colors 330 for 3-5 colors and 345 for 7-10 colors. These reels are very tough and you can get many years of use from them.
Okuma Convector 55 you can get 300' copper with plenty of backing. My buddy just picked up a pair of these for copper a couple of years ago. He was a little worried if they would hold up with the past reputation, but they have worked great with no problems at all. 

Priced the Okuma cv55l at Northwoods Outlet in Pinconning last fall for $69.99, can get a few more setups cheaper to start off with and always upgrade over time if you want something higher grade.

Good Fishing,

Troy


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> If your on a tight budget look for some daiwa 47H reels for short cores, 1-3 colors perfect for SWR setups. I've got up to 6 colors on a couple okuma magda I had laying around and they have worked fine. Tuff line and suffix both came out with some micro leadcore that you can load 10 colors onto a 30 series reel. I plan on giving the suffix 832 leadcore a try this year.


I've done this exact thing in the past, and from my experience, you will eventually lose a big fish in doing so.  I got spooled during SalmonaRama with one of my 47H's and I'm still kicking myself in the butt over it. 

Convectors make nice leadcore reels, in the 45 or 55 size for longer cores. The other option mentioned is a great choice (i.e. Tadpole or Torpedo weight) if you want to stick with the 47H's.


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

Tuff line has a new thinner core you can put on any reel. Just remember it's a lot of cranking on small reels.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

I started out running Convectors but I've been swapping them out for Shimano Tekota. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

I would recomend the okuma copper/lead rods for any of the above reels. I Think that rod makes a huge difference. Both wire and copper go through the guides very well. I have penn's and okuma reels for all my lead and copper. I have had more problems with my penn reels than my okuma reels. I had to do quite a bit of reel repair this winter. Its like owning anything, if you beplace worn out parts before they brake then there is less problems. Maintain anything and it will last longer.


----------

